# Editing homepages



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Trying to edit homepages in the nexus 7 I just bought. Besides a secondary launcher which I was avoiding I was wondering if I could remove two of the pages. I don't need 5, only 3


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Nght12 said:


> Trying to edit homepages in the nexus 7 I just bought. Besides a secondary launcher which I was avoiding I was wondering if I could remove two of the pages. I don't need 5, only 3


No you cant remove unless you use a 3rd party launcher. I recommend Nova. No reason to avoid one.


----------



## SpungeWorthy (Jul 30, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I recommend Nova. No reason to avoid one.


I disagree, using another launcher completely takes away from the tablet ui on your home screen. IMO it makes it feel like a phone...
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

Nova and Apex right out of the box are pretty much exactly the same as the stock launcher. He could keep everything exactly the same if he wanted, and just remove 2 homescreens. I don't understand how a launcher would make it feel like a phone. It's the same thing, just with more options.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

SpungeWorthy said:


> I disagree, using another launcher completely takes away from the tablet ui on your home screen. IMO it makes it feel like a phone...
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Wat? Tablet UI? The homescreen already looks like a phone. In fact if it weren't for the extra icons on the dock it would look almost identical to my GNex. Changing the launcher doesn't change the phone/tablet/phablet UI. Your opinion is completely off. I suspect you really haven't used apex or nova.










I haz no sig


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

SpungeWorthy said:


> I disagree, using another launcher completely takes away from the tablet ui on your home screen. IMO it makes it feel like a phone...
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


hmmmm I don't think so sir


----------



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just sucked it up and used Nova.


----------

